# The Live Music Thread



## amlove21 (Dec 21, 2017)

Live music goals for 2018- FFDP, MGK, Prophets of Rage, G Eazy. 

If I can move some things around I might just try and hit up Austin City Limits and add a bunch of people I didn't think to want to see live.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 21, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Live music goals for 2018- FFDP, MGK, Prophets of Rage, G Eazy.
> 
> If I can move some things around I might just try and hit up Austin City Limits and add a bunch of people I didn't think to want to see live.



Festivals are the best.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 21, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> where I can remind you Kendrick dropped damn this year and question your top 5 DOA.



Until King Kendrick pulls something ridiculous and puts out garbage I've stopped trying to count him in my top of "whatever", it's becoming the same each album year for him (GKMC, TPAB, and now Damn).

But if I'm going to be completely honest with myself and not count King Kendrick, Jay's 4:44 is nigh perfect. He's ancient in the rap game now, yet hasn't fallen into that level of quality that a lot of rappers do when they reach this point in their career (looking right at you Em).

Also Joey Bada$$ and Open Mike Eagle had great stuff put out this year.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 21, 2017)

SaintKP said:


> Until King Kendrick pulls something ridiculous and puts out garbage I've stopped trying to count him in my top of "whatever", it's becoming the same each album year for him (GKMC, TPAB, and now Damn).
> 
> But if I'm going to be completely honest with myself and not count King Kendrick, Jay's 4:44 is nigh perfect. He's ancient in the rap game now, yet hasn't fallen into that level of quality that a lot of rappers do when they reach this point in their career (looking right at you Em).
> 
> Also Joey Bada$$ and Open Mike Eagle had great stuff put out this year.



I enjoyed Logic’s new album. I don’t know when it came out.


----------



## SaintKP (Apr 17, 2018)

Not the hardest song they've recorded but it's more about the lyrics. Super pumped for when they're stopping in Omaha in May.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 17, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Not the hardest song they've recorded but it's more about the lyrics. Super pumped for when they're stopping in Omaha in May.


“So Long, and thanks for all the fish”-10 points to Maynard for the literary reference.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 17, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Live music goals for 2018- FFDP, MGK, Prophets of Rage, G Eazy.
> 
> If I can move some things around I might just try and hit up Austin City Limits and add a bunch of people I didn't think to want to see live.


MGK and G-Eazy? Really?


----------



## CDG (Apr 17, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> MGK and G-Eazy? Really?


Is there a problem here, Ranger??


----------



## SaintKP (Apr 17, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> “So Long, and thanks for all the fish”-10 points to Maynard for the literary reference.




Clearly you're frustrated about the answer to the ultimate question.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 18, 2018)

CDG said:


> Is there a problem here, Ranger??


In fact there is. MGK is hot garbage. I don’t have much against G-Eazy other than the fact he became popular when I was new at Batt so his songs are essentially the sound track to my smoke sessions. Also @amlove21 doesnt strike me as a fan of either. Figured he would be a bit more into Lil Pump and Lil Yachty.


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Apr 18, 2018)

Ive seen MGMT in March in Philadelphia, and looking forward to Unknown Mortal Orchestra at the end of April. Both great bands to see live.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 18, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> MGK and G-Eazy? Really?


Holy SHIT are you boot right now.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 18, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Holy SHIT are you boot right now.


Boot? I’m not the one who has the playlist of a 16 year old condom snorter on my phone.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 18, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Boot? I’m not the one who has the playlist of a 16 year old condom snorter on my phone.


I’m just not even sure where to go here. Pick your poison from the following list. Let’s pretend I- 

1. Made fun of your rap music taste, saying you had less experience as a fan of hip hop than you do a transgender prostitution working on a handjob doctorate. Prove me wrong, if you’d like. 

2- Asked you how much MGK you’ve heard and offered to google music for you showcasing his considerable skill set. 

3- Engage in your #basic name calling and made a reference to hip, young trends that make no sense in retaliation (E.g., ‘aren’t you late for your speaking gig at the Antifa 16 and under ban the second rally?)

In the end, it’s ok that you don’t like MGK or Eazy. They’re awesome live, and lucky for me, they’re both playing shows near your moms house soon so I can catch them on my way home.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 19, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I’m just not even sure where to go here. Pick your poison from the following list. Let’s pretend I-
> 
> 1. Made fun of your rap music taste, saying you had less experience as a fan of hip hop than you do a transgender prostitution working on a handjob doctorate. Prove me wrong, if you’d like.
> 
> ...


I’m in the middle of a Rip It/Cope/pre-workout haze (by haze I mean I’m stuck on a porta shitter by our MWR), so I’m gonna tap out on this exchange... you win this round, PJ. 

Getting back on topic- I’ve listened to MGK, and my feelings about him have been tainted by interviews he’s given and the time he was on the Breakfast Club and they made him freestyle... it was rough. Also, barring you, I don’t much care for the people who obsess over him. A dude who owned a bar in Gainesville I did stand up at was obsessed with him- ‘lace up” tat and everything. The whole white trash shtick he pulled sort of just.. turned me off of the whole thing. I will say I still have “Wild Boy” on my workout list.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 19, 2018)

I’m dying to see “Mastodon” in concert-


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 19, 2018)

I’m taking Maternal Unit to Jazzfest to see Jimmy Buffett play live. As long as she’s lived here, she’s never had the pleasure, so I’m fixing that little oversight. 

I’m just perturbed that the organizers elected to have David Byrne playing at the same block of time on another stage. I can’t be in two places at once, and I’d rather see JB first.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 20, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> I’m dying to see “Mastodon” in concert-


They are exceptional in concert.  Saw them (and Clutch) at Lincoln Theatre in Raleigh in 2015.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 20, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> They are exceptional in concert.  Saw them (and Clutch) at Lincoln Theatre in Raleigh in 2015.


I am quite envious, sir.  

Another good one I’d like to see live is Flogging Molly


----------



## CDG (Apr 21, 2018)

Flogging Molly is awesome live. Best concert I have been to.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 4, 2018)

Metallica tonight. 

Not often I go to a concert actually happy that most of the songs will be off the new album!


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 4, 2018)

@Ooh-Rah, have you seen Hairball?  Saw them the other night at the 'Fair.  Friggin' hilarious...and awesome.  If you haven't seen them already, check them out.  It's a great time!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 5, 2018)

Sadly....my favorite band has jumped the shark.

I knew I should have stopped after they opened US Bank Stadium last year....60k plus people losing their ever loving mind....previews of new songs, crazy energy, and the only US Show for 2017.  That would have put me at a clean dozen shows I've seen them.

I should have stopped at a dozen.

This time around no opening bands; instead comedian Jim Brewer did a couple hours of Metallica impressions ... ugh.  I'm sure Brewer came cheaper than carrying two or three extra bands on the tour.  

They played the new stuff, which is cool.  That's why I went....they played the obligatory old stuff (Master, One, For whom the Bell tolls) and they even played No Leaf Clover....which was cool since they have not played that live since 2011, but they also did this very awkward Prince bit where Kirk and Robert did a metal version of When Doves Fly....it was terrible.  

This is the new James, the rehabbed James.  He does not swear, he talks to the audience in this soothing voice about the Metallica family, he turned the lights on so he could see the youngest fans.  This is Grandpa James, I'm sure Robert will get a talking to for dropping the F-Bomb once.

We've come a long way from the days of Alcoholica, that's for damn sure; and that's fine.  They guys are in their 50's, but throughout the whole show I kept thinking about Rocky III.  When he was in corporate mode, and Clubber Lang came and cleaned his clock.  For the future of metal, I guess we could be so lucky, LOL.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 9, 2018)

Seeing Steve ‘n’ Seagulls tonight!  Cannot wait.
a Finnish country band, playing bluegrass versions of well-known hard rock and metal songs.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 13, 2018)

Dave Grohl is still the coolest fucking rockstar out there....and this kid just lived his dream....(and crushes a solo around 3:30, with Dave in the background jammin' out to him)


----------



## x SF med (Sep 13, 2018)

The best live show I ever saw....  at the "New Bluebird Café" (owned operated and loved by Robert Ealy) in Fort Worth TX, a long time ago, in a universe far far away....  Blues....  It was Ealy, the original Fabulous Thunderbirds, The original Juke Jumpers, Edgar and Johnny Winter, Steve Miller, and this new band from Austin featuring Jimmy Vaughn's little brother, Stevie Ray Vaughn and Double Ttrouble.  $3 cover and $2 beers, the place only held 200 people.  Five and a half hours of kick ass blues, with most of the best blues guitarists on stage at one time.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 13, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...This is the new James, the rehabbed James.  He does not swear, he talks to the audience in this soothing voice about the Metallica family, he turned the lights on so he could see the youngest fans.  This is Grandpa James, I'm sure Robert will get a talking to for dropping the F-Bomb once...



He raises bees in his free time, and lives in Vail so he can hunt and drink coors looking at the mountains. James definitely calmed down. That said, I'd probably take Grandpa James over born-again Mustaine.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 27, 2019)

Bringing this thread back because I lost my virginity last night...  I'd never been to an Iron Maiden concert.  It was friggin' awesome! Just good, old-school, piss and vinegar metal 🤘:


----------



## CAUSA (Aug 27, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Bringing this thread back because I lost my virginity last night...  I'd never been to an Iron Maiden concert.  It was friggin' awesome! Just good, old-school, piss and vinegar metal 🤘:
> View attachment 29148


I got to go see them during their Book of Souls tour with Ghost BC or whatever it is. Somebody told me in line that Bruce always wants the temperature inside to be warm so it's easier for him to get up in his range but I figured that was just a rumor. As soon as we got in to the stadium it was pretty hot, and to top it off, Bruce wore a sweater for the entire show.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 27, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> Clearly you're frustrated about the answer to the ultimate question.



42...  no frustrations here...  although it was a while ago.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 11, 2022)

Every time I hear her voice, this woman brings tears to my eyes.


----------

